# Phil's Speed shop



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

yes some bad pic's :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more bad pics :angry:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 31 2008, 06:50 PM~12028615
> *more bad pics :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



you got that right b.a.d,,,,,,, boring and deplorible :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dade crown me! save u some time.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what kind of truck is that in the background?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

72 Chevrolet from jimmy flintstone.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 31 2008, 09:03 PM~12029388
> *dade crown me! save u some time.
> *



all i got is time homie :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just some bad pics :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 31 2008, 08:47 PM~12029638
> *72 Chevrolet from jimmy flintstone.
> *



very nice


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

some more bad pics :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0




























:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so dade do i have 2 put rims on 2 get my crowm TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

watch out for this


























buddy


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like it. i will keep an eye on it!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 6 2008, 12:45 PM~12079564
> *i like it. i will keep an eye on it!
> *



naw dont keep an eye on it it might dammage the crown retaining paint job ,lol
its going to have a plain ass p/j :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what kind of rimes u going put on it?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

have i missed something?

what crown?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 yea I like that chevelle you should put it om some 22s sittin low  ...or racing slicks


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 11:46 AM~12080422
> *have i missed something?
> 
> what crown?
> *


crown=king= :biggrin: and lux 24,s what a big ass motor.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:scrutinize:

wtf u talking bout?

build off or something?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

yes a build off


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 6 2008, 02:38 PM~12080372
> *what kind of rimes u going put on it?
> *



the round ones :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

you a ass im a king!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 6 2008, 06:12 PM~12082249
> *you a ass im a king!
> *












sneak peak 

and king of what is the question


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

dammit you got me :biggrin: not a sneak peak anymore


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

your ? king of what DONKS in 09 u will be saying it 4 a week :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

here you go


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 6 2008, 06:35 PM~12082448
> *your ? king of what DONKS  in 09 u will be saying it 4 a week  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



duz bullshit ring a bell


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good but need new rimes.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 6 2008, 07:03 PM~12082742
> *looks good but need new rimes.
> *



thats wut you think


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 6 2008, 04:07 PM~12082790
> *thats wut you think
> *


just look at it tham rimes is not 4it dont get me wrong i like tham rimes but not on that. by the way is that a ford we dont fuck whit fords . did u say its on i know u did not do that 2u y :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

wtf are rimEs?

lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 04:28 PM~12082997
> *wtf are rimEs?
> 
> lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 6 2008, 07:17 PM~12082875
> *just look at it tham rimes is not 4it dont get me wrong i like tham rimes but not on that. by the way is that a ford we dont fuck whit fords . did u say its on i know u did not do that 2u y :biggrin:
> *


tha call out is in 09,this is jus a prep you break out that chevelleand think i didnt see fool get your practice in now cause pimpin you gonna need it


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NICE RIDE.LIKE THE PAINT ND RIMS


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

no need 4 practice. i got this. now u get back 2 work on my crown lol.......


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2008, 12:29 AM~12085981
> *no need 4 practice. i got this. now u get back 2 work on my crown lol.......
> *



ohh shit talker


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

no shit talking just wont 2 c my crown looking good. keep up the good work!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2008, 02:09 AM~12086960
> *no shit talking just wont 2 c my crown looking good. keep up the good work!
> *



lol me too ,you keep up the good work too homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i need some of tham rims like u got on tha 65 how can i goabout geting some?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2008, 02:19 AM~12087072
> *i need some of tham rims like u got on tha 65 how can i goabout geting some?
> *



toys r us jada 1/32 scale camaro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

1/32 i c thats y thay look like 18 whit 20 on the back lol...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

good thing this forum doesnt have a spell check built in, it would be a solid red line across my screen.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 7 2008, 02:50 AM~12087401
> *good thing this forum doesnt have a spell check built in, it would be a solid red line across my screen.
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 7 2008, 01:52 AM~12087422
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2008, 11:50 PM~12087401
> *good thing this forum doesnt have a spell check built in, it would be a solid red line across my screen.
> *


thats cool it must b the dro uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2008, 02:55 AM~12087449
> *thats cool it must b the dro uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


or lack of education.....lol......

j/k homie, but what kinda 'rimes' you putting on your ride>


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 01:57 AM~12087461
> *or lack of education.....lol......
> 
> j/k homie, but what kinda 'rimes' you putting on your ride>
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

24'dub lookalikes :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2008, 03:03 AM~12087510
> *24'dub lookalikes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Poor training day monte....lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

training day monte on 8's now thats whats its about.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2008, 12:03 AM~12087510
> *24'dub lookalikes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow that 78-79 is fuckin ugly :uh:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 7 2008, 11:45 AM~12089010
> *wow that 78-79 is fuckin ugly :uh:
> *




x-duece :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

u all dont like i do :biggrin: but this is what am going 4


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

uh oh i think im about to :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
damn they took a $5,000-$10,000 car and put $50,000 worth of crap into it
damn im sorry to say but that car should go to the shredder
or get blown up


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

u right and wrong at the sametime. thats some spl shit.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

thay is going 2 look so goodon the 67







:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 8 2008, 08:08 PM~12100447
> *thay is going 2 look so goodon the 67
> 
> 
> ...



wea u got them frum


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

u like i c :biggrin: 408


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 8 2008, 11:31 PM~12101805
> *u like i c  :biggrin:  408
> *



that dont tell me shit ,spill the beans fuker :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

408 need i say more


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 12:07 AM~12102013
> *408 need i say more
> *



yea like kit, diecast model ,were you got it frum fool ,***** 408 can be a area code for all i kno :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

but u all say im slow :uh: lol..... but i gat tham from 408models. i know u like tham ***** thay like just like dubs :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

u ass


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

he posted tham like at 8:00am and i was on tham like a fly on shit r.i.p pimp c cadillac comeing soon.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got some tv's and amps in 2day from scale dreams 4 the 67. and yes i will put the big ass tv in it :biggrin: so what do uall have 2 say about the big tv going in the trunk?














yes i know bad pics but cold ass car :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hmmmh so you think thats going to help oh bubbles is still looking for you


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

its cold as ice it dont need no help! and dade what is bubbles? okok i know its my gold crown u named it thats so nice of u keep it looking good 4me ok.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12116216
> *its cold as ice it dont need no help! and dade what is bubbles? okok i know its my gold crown u named it thats so nice of u keep it looking good 4me ok.
> *


he asked you earlier, if you ever blew bubbles when u were little, you said yes, then he said he's been looking for you!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 10 2008, 05:27 PM~12116233
> *he asked you earlier, if you ever blew bubbles when u were little, you said yes, then he said he's been looking for you!
> *


 :0 i c :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:  ask him how he know bubbles


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 10 2008, 08:27 PM~12116233
> *he asked you earlier, if you ever blew bubbles when u were little, you said yes, then he said he's been looking for you!
> *



thank you b/d hes slow :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 01:01 AM~12120187
> *thank you b/d hes slow  :uh:
> *


blowin bubbles too much, and working on rimes.......lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a dade yo son wont u







and b/d stop look at that ass i no u like no j/off 2night 4 u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 02:07 AM~12121098
> *a dade yo son wont u
> 
> 
> ...



dammit she showed you the pic ,i told your girl to get rid of it ,hell when he was in her ,the doc told us that he will be deformmed ,and advised that we abort ,but her bullheaded ass wouldnt ,but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 12:16 AM~12121714
> *dammit she showed you the pic ,i told your girl to get rid of it ,hell when he was in her ,the doc told us that he will be deformmed ,and advised that we abort ,but her bullheaded ass wouldnt ,but it was fun while it lasted
> *


i like that lol whats going on whit u other than holding on 2 my crown :biggrin: hows the 65 comeing u know i like hotroddonks ?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 03:24 AM~12121736
> *i like that lol whats going on whit u other than holding on 2 my crown :biggrin: hows the 65 comeing u know i like hotroddonks ?
> *




bro i havent touched it in a while im waiting for the clear to dry thoughly b4 i finnish it ,the commet is on postpone waiting on a few things ,at the moment im doing a vert 59 impy its going to b a lolo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 03:27 AM~12121742
> *bro i havent touched it in a while im waiting for the clear to dry thoughly b4 i finnish it ,the commet is on postpone waiting on a few things ,at the moment im doing a vert 59 impy its going to b a lolo
> *




:0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i ant bean fucking whit the 67 i bean working on pimp c's cadillac so do u thank little d's or big boys?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 03:32 AM~12121762
> *:0
> *



yea i got sum spolks for it but i want to make me sum scaled 13s i got the dish jus need the tyr


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 03:40 AM~12121781
> *i ant bean fucking whit the 67 i bean working on pimp c's cadillac so do u thank little d's or big boys?
> 
> 
> ...



ds homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i just had 2 fuck whit the 67 2 day u c the tv's more comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

did a little work today tell me what uall thank!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 12:41 AM~12121788
> *ds homie
> *


X2


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

no little d's big boys 24"s


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt dam u all tall me what u think because after this im going back 2 prostreet only after me and dade do our thing and he crown me king of donks! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMM THATS A BEAST right there!! nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 10 2008, 08:07 PM~12121098
> *a dade yo son wont u
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: The Goonies :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 17 2008, 01:04 AM~12176480
> *ttt dam u all tall me what u think because after this im going back 2 prostreet only after me and dade do our thing and he crown me king of donks! :biggrin:
> *


WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!!!!! HEY!!!!!!!! HEY!!!!!!! ,STREETRACEKING WAKE UP!!!!!!!!! ,COMMON DAWG WAKE UP! ,YOUR HAVEING A BAD DREAM ,FOOL WAKE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

***** i am up u just get back 2 work on my crown ok!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

need some money u all! have to lat the 1500 go $35gat at me if u like pm?



































or b/o


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

bean working on this we all lov 5.0s




























:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 16 2008, 10:04 PM~12176480
> *ttt dam u all tall me what u think because after this im going back 2 prostreet only after me and dade do our thing and he crown me king of donks! :biggrin:
> *



im sorry but between u and dade.......DADE got u all day long


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 01:27 PM~12210227
> *im sorry but between u and dade.......DADE got u all day long
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ive ben trying to tell this fool ,thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 10:27 AM~12210227
> *im sorry but between u and dade.......DADE got u all day long
> *


i like that :biggrin:  keep thanking  !......lol.... and dade dont lat what he said go 2 u head lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 01:23 PM~12210203
> *bean working on this we all lov 5.0s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 01:54 PM~12210414
> *i like that :biggrin:   keep thanking   !......lol.... and dade dont lat what he said go 2 u head lol.. :biggrin:
> *



it was already there pimpin


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 20 2008, 10:55 AM~12210427
> *YOU SON OF A BICH ,GOT DANM BASTERD ,BUSTER ASS FUKER ,FUK YOU ASSHOLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> FUKIN TEASE !!!!!!!!!
> *


all day :biggrin: allmost time 4 me to get my crown i c


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 02:00 PM~12210472
> *all day  :biggrin:  allmost time 4 me to get my crown i c
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok ok 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

wait a minet


:tears: this is funny 

naw homie it aint ready yet


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dont know y it ant ready yet u ant got much time its all most 09. so did u get yo shit yet because its allmost the end off the week and i ant got shit!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 02:17 PM~12210627
> *dont know y it ant ready yet u ant got much time its all most 09. so did u get yo shit yet because its allmost the end off the week and i ant got shit!
> *



naw i aint got shit ,bn on da hussle ,got to make ends to help da olelady pay my bills ,and i dont think im gonna be gettin that camra


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 20 2008, 11:21 AM~12210671
> *naw i aint got shit ,bn on da hussle ,got to make ends to help da olelady pay my bills ,and i dont think im gonna be gettin that camra
> *


fuckit u know u make some kind of comeup ***** allways do!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 02:25 PM~12210730
> *fuckit u know u make some kind of comeup ***** allways do!
> *



yea you right ,but a ***** aint trying to get cased up ,if i tote the tool ,and get paid ,bro i risk loseing big time ,its not to that point yet ,and thats wea the moneys at feel me ,or dope ,and im almost done wit my probation ,fukit fool a ***** gonna do wut i gots to do but as far as my fam ,i aint gonna doit to them they need me more then they need money  real talk pimpin


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

u stell dont understand what i b saying! i did not say pul a kickdoor i said some $ will b around yo way just b ez!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 02:36 PM~12210861
> *u stell dont understand what i b saying! i did not say pul a kickdoor i said some $ will b around yo way just b ez!
> *



lol i get you na


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whats up whit that prostreet dade i got money?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 02:50 PM~12210967
> *whats up whit that prostreet dade i got money?
> *



u still got that dually ?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what dually i ant got no dually! but u got that prostreet that i need and wont! got cash 4 it!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

my bad its a stepsyd ,ill send you all the prostreet shit i got


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what about the stepsyd? i know u need $ so how much 4 the prostreet?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 12:17 AM~12216263
> *what about the stepsyd? i know u need $ so how much 4 the prostreet?
> *



give me 30$ then since you dont wanna make me an offer


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

wtf $30 :angry: nig i ant rich i was thanking somelike 20 r under


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

little work on the 67 today tell me what u thank.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 05:53 PM~12223025
> *wtf $30 :angry: nig i ant rich i was thanking somelike 20 r under
> *



and i thought i was broke ***** bro im gonna send you all my pro street shit ,and any way i spend 30$ at the arab sto errtime :biggrin: ,***** you kno wut u gotta do


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 22 2008, 01:02 AM~12227850
> *and i thought i was broke ***** bro im gonna send you all my pro street shit ,and any way i spend 30$ at the arab sto errtime  :biggrin:  ,***** you kno wut u gotta do
> *


a dade what is sto errtime? so how much my nig? this is what im going 2 use the prostreet 4














but shit i cant start working on it tell u crown me :biggrin: donk king! lol...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 22 2008, 06:04 PM~12230789
> *a dade what is sto errtime? so how much my nig? this is what im going 2 use the prostreet 4
> 
> 
> ...



lol store everytime,i kno wut you gonna use it for


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so u going to cme down on that price :biggrin:. i like lowlow and donks that dont set that high but my love prostreet







:biggrin: but shit i got a lot of shit going on i just got that 2 bay shop from scalemodelsbychris in to day shit i need some$ so i can get some tools and shit do u know how i can get some tools 4 the low? i looked on ebay and that shit is high! my little boy dont like model cars but he like the shop dont ask me i dont no y and he wont 2 help me work on it and thats cool shit he b on that game all day lol but i dont thank im going to start working on it tell dec 1 so it will be radey by the 25 to go by the tree but right now im trying to make a comeup on some $ it dont look so good right now but i b ok :biggrin:  so whats the new price my ***** ?and 4 u all whos looking if the rims dont come 4 the 67 it will be 4 sell :biggrin: something like $45.00 all it need is some tlc


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i git a hed ake trin to red dis chit uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2008, 04:42 AM~12240544
> *i git a hed ake trin to red dis chit  uffin:
> *



:scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2008, 01:42 AM~12240544
> *i git a hed ake trin to red dis chit  uffin:
> *


keep on reading u b ok!  coast2coast u b cool 2 and dade u allready know y       :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dade is this good 4 uall i only have 3 rides now whan my bm put me out whoknows what she did what my other cars but in time i will have more u seen the 1500


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 01:53 PM~12242475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why did you extend the uppers on tis, if it was real, it would probably double the chance of it flipping..

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 12:30 PM~12243326
> *why did you extend the uppers on tis, if it was real, it would probably double the chance of it flipping..
> 
> :uh:  :dunno:
> *


b/d i did not its just seting on 3


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well why would u juice or bag a donk?

thy collide to 2 styles?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 12:41 PM~12243402
> *well why would u juice or bag a donk?
> 
> thy collide to 2 styles?
> *


so u never seen a bag or juice donk and b/d its not a donk its seting on 22's i call that a hot rod donk


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

naw, dont want to either, lol, just not my style, it should wither be a donk or lowrider, and i dont really like donks at all, except the real ones, but i might build one of these lifted rides one day


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 12:54 PM~12243493
> *naw, dont want to either, lol, just not my style, it should wither be a donk or lowrider, and i dont really like donks at all, except the real ones, but i might build one of these lifted rides one day
> *


4 real i dont like donks thay set 2 high up 4 me i like the rims tho. i like lowlows but dam tham little d's now if u ask me i would put 6's on a 64 what a 502 and run that bitch all thay long :biggrin: i guss im fucked up in the head dont like lowlows r donks put tham bitches in my shop thay would come out look right







like this u can say what u wont but this bitch dont set that high


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i sunt message to the boyz


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i guss i can start working on this y a nig ant got shit 2 do 2day


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 03:09 PM~12243631
> *4 real i dont like donks thay set 2 high up 4 me i like the rims tho. i like lowlows but dam tham little d's now if u ask me i would put 6's on a 64 what a 502 and run that bitch all thay long  :biggrin:  i guss im fucked up in the head dont like lowlows r donks put tham bitches in my shop thay would come out look right
> 
> 
> ...


still sits too high


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 10:14 AM~12253243
> *still sits too high
> *


not that high


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:yes: it is, that bitch need to be on the mothafuckin ground!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

indeed


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 01:09 PM~12243631
> *4 real i dont like donks thay set 2 high up 4 me i like the rims tho. i like lowlows but dam tham little d's now if u ask me i would put 6's on a 64 what a 502 and run that bitch all thay long  :biggrin:  i guss im fucked up in the head dont like lowlows r donks put tham bitches in my shop thay would come out look right
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Nov 25 2008, 10:22 AM~12253317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 6 eyes r batter than 2 right. than my 2 eyes r batter than 6 because what i c is a car that seting just right :biggrin: and not that high!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 25 2008, 03:18 PM~12254390
> *6 eyes r batter than 2 right. than my 2 eyes r batter than 6 because what i c is a car that seting just right :biggrin: and not that high!
> *


looks higer than stock to me, and it shouldnt be unless its on wires


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 25 2008, 02:22 PM~12254424
> *looks higer than stock to me, and it shouldnt be unless its on wires
> *


13s or 14s n locked up


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 25 2008, 12:22 PM~12254424
> *looks higer than stock to me, and it shouldnt be unless its on wires
> *


:uh: b/d its on 8' so its going 2 b higer than stock and 4 some little wires the big boy underthatthat hood would kill tham :biggrin:  no little d's roundhar only big boys


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 25 2008, 03:31 PM~12254509
> *:uh: b/d its on 8' so its going 2 b higer than stock and 4 some little wires the big boy underthatthat hood would kill tham :biggrin:    no little d's roundhar only big boys
> *


glad im here and not there...lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

big rims are played out now


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

imgoing 2 sand u tham tv sizes sometime 2day b/d i am sososo happy u ant roundhar people and little kids would b like dam is it 1991 little d's lol...lol...lol..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my 5th on 14s









and im gettin these 13" supremes 








to go on my dart for the ol skool look









and im gonna try gettin these 13" bolt on wires from my homie (put em on the dart to see how theyd look,,,,badass :biggrin: )








and im gonna put em on my dakota


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

worked on the msd 4 the 67 today but got 2 stop now the kids or home :angry:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a little work under the hood 2day=coolcan and oilcooler and some other shit :biggrin:














nos comeing soon!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

let me guess, gonna lift it?

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

get a better camera, cant see shit!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whan i was not eating r on the dro :biggrin: i was working on the 67 did a little work on the 454 and hood





















so tell me would u wont 2 be next 2 this at a stop light? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 25 2008, 09:31 AM~12254509
> *:uh: b/d its on 8' so its going 2 b higer than stock and 4 some little wires the big boy underthatthat hood would kill tham :biggrin:    no little d's roundhar only big boys
> *


save the lifts for trucks


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 27 2008, 04:38 PM~12277138
> *whan i was not eating r on the dro :biggrin:  i was working on the 67 did a little work on the 454 and hood
> 
> 
> ...



thats whats up, that hood and moter r bad as hell what kin rims u puttin on it?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 27 2008, 06:03 PM~12277525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24's dubs


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

allmost done whit the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 27 2008, 08:12 PM~12278352
> *allmost done whit the trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That truck wud b bangin in a real car....... Sometimes i wish the stuff i build cud b real.(like that wud ever happen and if it did nobody wud go anywhere cuz the car wud b brokin down, lol.) Where can i get some speakers and stuff like that?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

4 subs 2 amps 6 highs 6 tvs comeing soon 2 ahood near u but 4 real u can get subs and amps at scealdreams.com he gat some good shit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 27 2008, 11:19 PM~12278719
> *Where can i get some speakers and stuff like that?
> *


hit up phatras


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

who runs scaledreams?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

phatras


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice detail :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2008, 09:15 AM~12280782
> *nice detail  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on low


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just had 2take someout side pics of the new setup


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

new gto comeing soon :biggrin: on22's


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what color :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2008, 05:14 PM~12283378
> *what color :0
> *


dont know was hopeing u all can help me out whit that


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you should do a candy color on it.mabie a purple?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2008, 05:45 PM~12283524
> *you should do a candy color on it.mabie a purple?
> *


naw no barney shit lol but i was thanking candy something like candy red but i dont know


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12282090
> *new gto comeing soon :biggrin:  on22's
> 
> 
> ...


yelllllow !! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 28 2008, 06:19 PM~12283772
> *yelllllow !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: no :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 28 2008, 09:07 PM~12283691
> *naw no barney shit lol but i was thanking candy something like candy red but i dont know
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2008, 11:43 PM~12286364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: but im thanking candy rad


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

everyones got candy red! go with kandy orange!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Metallic orange looks good on those new GTOs! Or flame red.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 29 2008, 09:19 AM~12287395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 orange do look good :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

go with green


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pink :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 09:46 PM~12291567
> *pink  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


u would like something like hotpink :scrutinize:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 09:53 PM~12291624
> *u would like something like hotpink :scrutinize:
> *


nah neon pink bro with a pearl LOL
builds look good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 06:53 PM~12291624
> *u would like something like hotpink :scrutinize:
> *


fuck yea i like pink.... tastes good :biggrin: waitin for the hobby shop here to get in the new testors laquers pink


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 09:56 PM~12291661
> *fuck yea i like pink.... tastes good  :biggrin: waitin for the hobby shop here to get in the new testors laquers pink
> *


 i dont no about no pink rollin its just ant me whats the biz on tv's master pink lol...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 07:05 PM~12291747
> *i dont no about no pink rollin its just ant me whats the biz on tv's master pink lol...
> *


thought u were making your own?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 10:12 PM~12291806
> *thought u were making your own?
> *


how come? i dont know how 2 do that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 16 2008, 03:27 PM~12173867
> *did a little work today tell me what uall thank!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12291897
> *:uh:
> *


i c u stell reading i c :biggrin: but no i got that pic off the back of a dvd case


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 07:24 PM~12291930
> *i c u stell reading i c  :biggrin:  but no i got that pic off the back of a dvd case
> *


ok.... well i asked you what else u wanted.... u got yahoo messenger?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12292011
> *ok.... well i asked you what else u wanted.... u got yahoo messenger?
> *


can u make mags dvd and cd cases? and what is yahoo messenger?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

did a little work 2 this pro street 2 day


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD SO FAR!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 30 2008, 07:01 PM~12296947
> *LOOKING GOOD SO FAR!
> *


right on!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i feel likes its 91 i was 8 whan i sean my 1st lowrider mag and on the cover was a mini truck so i am going back in time lol just fucking around but 4 real 90 mini truck comeing soon! and yes it will have tham dam little d's. but all in all it will b hard ass hell!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got me a mini turk 2 







and it 4 seal 60.00 will have batter pics come soon and all it neet is a good home! 














and some tlc not dro :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT SICK!! NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 5 2008, 01:38 AM~12342252
> *THAT SICK!! NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


right on!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow :cheesy: nice bed setup.you should add some pumps and batts to tha frame and you'll be ready :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 5 2008, 05:24 PM~12347756
> *wow :cheesy: nice bed setup.you should add some pumps and batts to tha frame and you'll be ready :thumbsup:
> *


working on that now :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a little time= 4 pumps 14 batts :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 8 2008, 12:18 AM~12365993
> *lookin good
> 
> 
> ...


right on blaz


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice s dime homie.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what it do ball


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

4got about this one


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got rims :biggrin: 24's the car needs a new home!














all most at the end


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

you got a pm


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice model and rims...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 9 2008, 05:58 PM~12382753
> *Nice model and rims...
> *


try 2 b like u :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  the 67 needs a new home and its going 4 the low


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

thay need new homes pm me i u like and thay going 4 the low


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where the wheels on the chevelle from? i need a set for my burb :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2008, 09:28 PM~12460310
> *where the wheels on the chevelle from? i need a set for my burb  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i just need a few sets period.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 5 2008, 12:52 AM~12342103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats really nice i like it much !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 17 2008, 08:28 PM~12460310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

shit just worokin on the trunk of the snowhite pearl caddy


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whats good whit it ball what u bean up 2 working hard i c :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea u kno it i c u have too.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIGGER PICS OF THAT AVATOR!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

my ex


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 21 2008, 08:16 PM~12492855
> *my ex
> 
> 
> ...


big ol tits...wheres the one's without the bra! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2008, 07:19 PM~12492881
> *big ol tits...wheres the one's without the bra! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 21 2008, 08:44 PM~12493162
> *:biggrin:
> :nono:
> *


 :0 PM ME THEM!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie were you get tha batts in tha truck bed?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2008, 10:47 PM~12493196
> *:0 PM ME THEM!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 21 2008, 07:47 PM~12493196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got u 2


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam low yo pm box is full so i guss u assed out :biggrin:  but gat at me


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

all clear now.and can you show me how you did tha batts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 22 2008, 12:29 PM~12498714
> *all clear now.and can you show me how you did tha batts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thay r ez stell some lagos from some kid the kind that look like 4 bitts and start sanding no what im talking about?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

aww man bruh.you a foo ta thank of that :biggrin: now ima have to go steal me some legos :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

got any closeups?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 22 2008, 12:50 PM~12498887
> *got any closeups?
> *


of the chick?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Dec 22 2008, 12:49 PM~12498885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got u 2


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 03:50 PM~12498896
> *of the chick?
> *


tha batts


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 22 2008, 03:54 PM~12498934
> *:biggrin:
> whan my bitch get back what my phone i got u
> got u 2
> *


that 2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 22 2008, 12:55 PM~12498941
> *tha batts
> *


yha of the "BATTERIES"


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:yes: :loco: :wow: :|


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 12:56 PM~12498958
> *yha of the "BATTERIES"
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 22 2008, 12:59 PM~12498985
> *my bad :biggrin:
> *


them batteries are really nice. 
i think ill keep them in my notes  :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 23 2008, 10:42 PM~12240544
> *i git a hed ake trin to red dis chit  uffin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 9 2008, 05:56 PM~12382722
> *got rims  :biggrin:  24's  the car needs a new home!
> 
> 
> ...



i dont like big rims but i like this one right here bro. pics of the engine?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 08:27 PM~12521111
> *i dont like big rims but i like this one right here bro. pics of the engine?
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 08:52 PM~12521343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: bitch is bad i really like that one


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

right on


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

2 door comeing soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 05:52 PM~12521343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a fukkin roots blower ON TOP of a Tunnel ram?????? :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2008, 08:16 PM~12533436
> *a fukkin roots blower ON TOP of a Tunnel ram??????  :0
> *


and u no this man!!!..... :biggrin: whit nos!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

doing the glass work now four 2 subs 2 amps 4 15in tv's :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good already.looks like you gonna have some hatas again :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oh yea how much would it be to get a gang of the batts you makin?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Dec 27 2008, 01:06 PM~12537245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 free its ez find a kid in a hood near u ask 2 buy r stell his r har lagos and start sanding away :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 27 2008, 10:06 AM~12537245
> *lookin good already.looks like you gonna have some hatas again :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 01:35 PM~12537400
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 27 2008, 05:16 PM~12537572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit aint funny lol you tryin to see me wiff that ,buddy :biggrin: 

wuts gud pimpin


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 27 2008, 04:50 PM~12538422
> *shit aint funny lol you tryin to see me wiff that ,buddy  :biggrin:
> 
> wuts gud pimpin
> *


 :biggrin: dam ***** long time no talk my *****  whats good whit it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more





















:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

4 got this one


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

sick! i like the grill!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 27 2008, 11:51 PM~12541810
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


Is that back seat made of tofu?

I knew that shit had to be good for something!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 05:37 PM~12547460
> *Is that back seat made of tofu?
> 
> I knew that shit had to be good for something!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

quit hating :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Dec 28 2008, 06:25 PM~12546282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 08:40 PM~12547484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> quit hating  :biggrin:
> *


Not hating, just being a smartass.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 06:54 PM~12548201
> *Not hating, just being a smartass.
> *


so was i :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got rims :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got 24 DUB's :biggrin:














paint shop next!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lift it and use them floatas thats in the rear. :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 31 2008, 12:35 AM~12567193
> *lift it and use them floatas thats in the rear. :thumbsup:
> *


not that high  dam i like the ones on the front  but stell working on some new floataers  so b on look out :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a lil bit over stock hight


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:28 AM~12567462
> *a lil bit over stock hight
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more glass work :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man , look at that white hand , i thought u were black 4real . 
j/k , sorry homie too much to drink !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 31 2008, 11:09 PM~12574927
> *man , look at that white hand , i thought u were black 4real .
> j/k , sorry homie too much to drink !
> *


 :biggrin: im jus a yellow ass *****


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

UM DO I SEE BUD IN THAT PIECE OF PAPER


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 1 2009, 11:14 AM~12576816
> *UM DO I SEE BUD IN THAT PIECE OF PAPER
> *


i c u b looking!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

hennesey and weed all a ni99a need huh :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hahh i just seen that


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2009, 11:20 AM~12576840
> *hennesey and weed all a ni99a need huh :biggrin:
> *


plus remmy :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so u all c how the setup will b 2 subs 2 amps 6 15'tv's :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 27 2008, 09:19 PM~12538962
> *:biggrin:  dam ***** long time no talk my *****  whats good whit it
> *



im gud pimp my internet is off ,so erry noww an then ill go by my moms housee and jump on her internet


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 1 2009, 05:47 PM~12578707
> *im gud pimp my internet is off ,so erry noww an then ill go by my moms housee and jump on her internet
> *


gat at me whan u can i need some rims made


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont like it no more need a good home and a little tlc not dro  so pm me if u like


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

4 got this one and the car going 4 the low


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST STRIP IT AND START OVER ! 


WHEN LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONAID JUST THINK *"IT'S BETTER THEN DRINKING PISS"*


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2009, 01:26 PM~12602131
> *JUST  STRIP  IT  AND  START  OVER  !
> WHEN  LIFE  HANDS  YOU  LEMONAID  JUST  THINK  "IT'S  BETTER  THEN  DRINKING  PISS"
> *


 :0 shit mini in the house
:roflmao: :roflmao:  whats sup mini the paint good i just dont like caprice thay to dam big :angry: but i had fun working on it.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

some batter pics


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that first pic looks hella clear.you see what light does to a pic :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 5 2009, 05:24 PM~12614084
> *that first pic looks hella clear.you see what light does to a pic :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u get tha 64 yet


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill take the caprice


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jan 6 2009, 03:05 PM~12623681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u do get at me/ but dont u have one
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

THE C.M.B.I killer needs a new home more pics comeing soon it going 4 the low


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

need cash! must go! :biggrin: gat at me


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

so you decide yet? my full opener 64 caddy against whatever you pick?? get at me.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll give you .50 to take it to the nearest car wash and spray off the dust.... :biggrin: 

Motor looks good.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 13 2009, 11:29 AM~12691594
> *I'll give you .50 to take it to the nearest car wash and spray off the dust....  :biggrin:
> 
> Motor looks good.
> *


right on :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 11:12 AM~12691439
> *so you decide yet?  my full opener 64 caddy against whatever you pick?? get at me.
> *


NO CADDY SHIT!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 12:32 PM~12691631
> *NO CADDY SHIT!
> *


what you want to build then? pro street?

how bout I do a fresh unstarted Revell 70 nova.... versus what?

i aint shitting, im game. but no shit talking, no bullshit, just building.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 11:34 AM~12691644
> *what you want to build then? pro street?
> 
> how bout I do a fresh unstarted Revell 70 nova.... versus what?
> ...


how i love pro street :biggrin: lats go 4 it go fast r go home  my car right now dont no bout


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 12 2009, 11:57 AM~12680340
> *THE C.M.B.I killer
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's your mouth that killed it!! That build has nothing to do with it. I'm still clowning!

Just some of my completed's

































And hell a few in the works for you to droll over. 


































Concider yourself lucky I even gave you the time of day!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lmfao T-Jay!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just a show of good face. I'll give ya $10 on the GN


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2009, 03:13 PM~12693291
> *Just a show of good face. I'll give ya $10 on the GN
> *


 O SHIT U GO 59


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2009, 03:13 PM~12693291
> *Just a show of good face. I'll give ya $10 on the GN
> *


 :uh: i will gave u $50 and some weed! 2 get yo pics and yo dick riders out of my shop WE R NOT OPEN! 59 I WILLNOT WORK ON NONE OF YO CARS SO WHAT R THAY DOINE IN MY SPEED SHOP THAKE THAM HOME R TO MADEMANS HOUSE BUT THAY HAVE 2 FUCKING GO! ASAP PEOPLE COME 2 C AND GET GOOD WORK DONE! NOT TO C SOME VW SHIT! BUT IF U LIKE TO HAVE SOME WORK DONE TO THAT 61 WE CAN HELP U OUT BUT THAT OTHER SHIT GOT 2 GO! whit u and yo dick riders :biggrin: fyi u would not wont the C.M.B.I killer come 2 c.m.b.i now wood u 
:nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That fukkin vw is hot!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 13 2009, 07:59 PM~12696102
> *That fukkin vw is hot!
> *


u right its hot 2 dam hot so hot that i dont wont to c it :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

need cash get at me this bitch will run low et's


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this to must go!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel like this is where I need to be after viewing your thread.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2009, 08:32 PM~12696453
> *I feel like this is where I need to be after viewing your thread.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this must go alllso


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 06:37 PM~12695876
> *:uh:  i will gave u $50 and some weed! 2 get yo pics and yo dick riders out of my shop WE R NOT OPEN! 59 I WILLNOT WORK ON NONE OF YO CARS SO WHAT R THAY DOINE IN MY SPEED SHOP THAKE THAM HOME  R TO MADEMANS HOUSE BUT THAY HAVE 2 FUCKING GO! ASAP PEOPLE COME 2 C AND GET GOOD WORK DONE! NOT TO C SOME VW SHIT! BUT IF U LIKE TO HAVE SOME WORK DONE TO THAT 61 WE CAN HELP U OUT BUT THAT OTHER SHIT GOT 2 GO! whit u and yo dick riders :biggrin:  fyi u would not wont the C.M.B.I killer come 2 c.m.b.i now wood u
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2009, 08:41 PM~12696577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i said i will gave his ass $50 andsome weed to get his shit out of my shop a.s.a.p i dont work on vw's and shit like that but i would fuck whit that 61 tho :biggrin: so he and his dick riders need 2 go asap :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin: I see you are getting better with that speak and spell.

You know Im just fuckin with ya.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2009, 08:48 PM~12696664
> *:biggrin: I see  you are getting better with that speak and spell.
> 
> You know Im just fuckin with ya.
> *


 im moveing up my *****


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 07:03 PM~12696131
> *u right its hot 2 dam hot so hot that i dont wont to c it :biggrin:
> *


Kinda like we didn't want to see your samsquach!!!! if this is a shop in here you might wanna hire a garbage man cause the cleanest shit in here besides what I posted is the dust!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 14 2009, 01:17 AM~12699519
> *Kinda like we didn't want to see your samsquach!!!! if this is a shop in here you might wanna hire a garbage man cause the cleanest shit in here besides what I posted is the dust!!!
> *


 but u keep comeing back to the shop 2 look its ok u can all ways ask ? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

What ever helps you sleep at night!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

sup u all im back got some new shit comeing soon! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

all my builds r 4 sale :biggrin: gat at me thay going 4 the low know what im talking bout


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

I WANT THEM BATTS,AND THE CHROME FLOATERS!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 8 2009, 12:56 PM~12941810
> *I WANT THEM BATTS,AND THE CHROME FLOATERS!!!!
> *


 :nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:35 PM~12696501
> *this must go alllso
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 22 2009, 09:26 AM~13075120
> *how much
> *


 pm me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are you going to the heartland nats in Kansas in June?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 22 2009, 02:37 PM~13077417
> *are you going to the heartland nats in Kansas in June?
> *


 :yes: :yes: allmost time 4 me to get to work no what im talking bout :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its past time for me to get to work, im tryna get a big project goin... cant think of one though...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 22 2009, 02:54 PM~13077555
> *its past time for me to get to work, im tryna get a big project goin... cant think of one though...
> *


 shit me to :angry: but one thing i do know is that it will have a bitch from hell under the hood :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

had a little time to work on this today and got some outside pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good bro ...finish her up


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

x2 crazy legs. how is the protuner build coming along


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS GOOD CRAZY :wave:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where u at turbo


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just geting back to the shop  bean away 4 a little time but since i bean home this is what i bean working on my bad ass z28 im trying to go 4 that lowrod look what that spl sound im useing 6 mids 3 subs 2 amp cmbo whit something big under the hood but i have a lot more 2 do but this what i got 4 now tell me what u all think good r bad 



































hope u all like the glass work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice color of green.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 19 2009, 03:33 PM~13329231
> *had a little time to work on this today and got some outside pics of it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



tight :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 14 2010, 08:15 PM~16611952
> *just geting back to the shop  bean away 4 a little time but since i bean home this is what i bean working on my bad ass z28 im trying to go 4 that lowrod look what that spl sound im useing 6 mids 3 subs 2 amp cmbo whit something big under the hood but i have a lot more 2 do but this what i got 4 now tell me what u all think good r bad
> 
> 
> ...


damn this camaro is gonna be crazy when completed


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 10:26 PM~12696390
> *this to must go!
> 
> 
> ...


wut u want for the stepside homie?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that camero looks good i like the stereo setup


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, skeetking is back?!?! Hey, that Camaro is looking really good bro. Where you been hiding? 

Still rockin that big booty judy shit in your avi I see. :biggrin: 
And your typing has gotten alot better, speak and spell was put to good use. 

Seriously, good to see you're still building.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2010, 11:47 PM~16614762
> *Oh shit, skeetking is back?!?! Hey, that Camaro is looking really good bro. Where you been hiding?
> 
> Still rockin that big booty judy shit in your avi I see.  :biggrin:
> ...


x2 just dont act like an ass doucher this time, builds looking good!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave: wats good homie! ??


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Feb 14 2010, 06:41 PM~16612130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it do low


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: moe pics














yes imstell working on the amps


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

can you make some 1:16 scale batts?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 17 2010, 06:34 PM~16642198
> *:biggrin: moe pics
> 
> 
> ...



***** let me get dem rims u dont need them :biggrin: wus gud crazyleggs danm homie holla u still got my #


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 17 2010, 07:55 PM~16642985
> *can you make some 1:16 scale batts?
> *


make your fukin own jerk :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Feb 17 2010, 04:55 PM~16642985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need biger ones  like the ones u make gat at me in a pm


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 17 2010, 05:34 PM~16642198
> *:biggrin: moe pics
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin the camaro bro. crazy shit :cheesy: 

where u get the rims?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 17 2010, 07:43 PM~16644817
> *im lovin the camaro bro. crazy shit  :cheesy:
> 
> where u get the rims?
> *


from 408


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 17 2010, 10:30 PM~16644642
> *u can to whit my help :biggrin:
> 
> *


get at me in a pm :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2009, 04:07 PM~12693253
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: It's your mouth that killed it!! That build has nothing to do with it. I'm still clowning!
> 
> Just some of my completed's
> ...


vdub bus id sweet.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i bean thanking about doing a full tube chassis car 4 sometime now so i guss this is a good time :biggrin: comeing soon


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

doing a little work today trying to get right 4 this show in may :biggrin:  how it look uall?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 hella nice homie!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16816431
> *doing a little work today trying to get right 4 this show in may :biggrin:    how it look uall?
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! but the wheelie bar it a bit too long in my opinion.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

right on uall and linc im going 4 that pro mod look :biggrin: but i may have 2 rework it so it can fit underthe ass end batter


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not too bad at all Skeet


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 17 2010, 06:34 PM~16642198
> *:biggrin: moe pics
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get those wheels from homie :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got a little work done tonight :biggrin: and all so made some turbos :biggrin: so do u all thank the turbs look right?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 7 2010, 01:50 PM~16820553
> *where did you get those wheels from homie :wow:
> *


 u like i c but i got tham from 408models some time ago :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nice job on the tube chassis bro......

also nice job on the turbos....they look good to me..!!!!!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 9 2010, 02:51 AM~16835314
> *u like i c but i got tham from 408models some time ago :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: are they for sale :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 9 2010, 05:30 AM~16836565
> *:biggrin:  are they for sale :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :nono: :biggrin: maybe after the show.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

cool homie... i sen youhad them on a few different cars... didnt kno if you had some extras or not.... or if youcould point me in the direction i need to go...i know you said 408models but i cant find himon here


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 9 2010, 11:03 AM~16838582
> *cool homie... i sen youhad them on a few different cars... didnt kno if you had some extras or not.... or if youcould point me in the direction i need to go...i know you said 408models but i cant find himon here
> *


i dont know what kit thay come from :dunno: but thay do look good :biggrin: as for 408 he bean on lil today ask him


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im happy whit the way it sit low  but not so whit the turbos so i had to make tham biger so i have a ? do i use the big one r the little ones?


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 9 2010, 02:12 PM~16838668
> *i dont know what kit thay come from :dunno: but thay do look good :biggrin:  as for 408 he bean on lil today ask him
> *


ight homie... what are they called


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

tha big ones looks good!
hit me bac in that last pm


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16842102
> *ight homie... what are they called
> *


here u go homie. looks like they came from this kit 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-40-Ford-Woodie-Rid...=item230558b00b


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2010, 08:58 PM~16853452
> *here u go homie. looks like they came from this kit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-40-Ford-Woodie-Rid...=item230558b00b
> *


thanks homie... but Darran just told me.....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 10 2010, 03:03 PM~16851915
> *tha big ones looks good!
> hit me bac in that last pm
> *


so u stell dont no what im talking bout :biggrin: what i got that u wont r me to show u how.....?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

siting back all day on my ass as allways today but got some work done on the turbo setup lol...














that twin turbo bbc is going to be bad :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary nice fuckin work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ohhh shyt man! i wanna build one now! :0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

had some time to work on the ride today so i started working on the ass end lol....














i hope to have some paint on it by the end of the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 shit i cant paint yet no hood scoop :biggrin: so i guss i can start working on the ice box


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass bro. Nice work


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 PM~16865834
> *That looks bad ass bro. Nice work
> *


Right on i try but u know it bout time i get back to talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 11 2010, 09:08 PM~16865902
> *Right on i try but u know it bout time i get back to talking shit :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: No. You been doin good so far with just posting progress. Dont fuck it up with that mouth of yours.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats lookin good nice tubework and that engine is insane lookin


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 11 2010, 11:31 PM~16867022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

more work b4 work made me a intercooler aka icebox lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

All done. Now its paint time  whan ever the hood scoop come in so 4 now i thank i will try to open the doors r cut the front end off :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro keep up the great work


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 13 2010, 05:14 PM~16882025
> *lookin good bro keep up the great work
> *


right on deuces i will try


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

So i was looking around the net and came upon this badass v6GN i was goin to do a v8 turbo but i 4got how tham v6 gn got down


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

So this is what i came up whit














and i had to lower the car somewhat to gave it that in the weeds look


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

open dooors


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good man. you wanna watch a video of one hell of a sick GN get on you tube and look for chris chow's turbo buick if ya have never seen it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude thats seriously lookin sick!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon+Mar 15 2010, 12:40 AM~16893181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks it will be batter whan the Ross Gibson pro mod get to me so i can cut it down to a v6 killer :biggrin: like he did







i bean thanking about doing 3 turbos.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 2 stop workig on the GN 4 now No parts :angry: but its all good i guss back to work on the Z28 whan i get off work :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

back to work on the GN. got the doors done next whan ever my hood scoop come in i can paint


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow that gn is nice! How did you do the inward opening hinges?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16896038
> *I have 2 stop workig on the GN 4 now No parts :angry:  but its all good i guss back to work on the Z28 whan i get off work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 17 2010, 06:21 AM~16914800
> *Wow that gn is nice! How did you do the inward opening hinges?
> *


u c


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

A little work


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn bro lookn good!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16921138
> *damn bro lookn good!
> *


One more 4 fun! :biggrin: what it do low


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

grand nat looks good homie! very detailed build


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Twin turbo comeing soon! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn that fucker is lookin sweet man!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16949610
> *damn that fucker is lookin sweet man!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im back 4now! fuck my po! whit his bitch ass!! so im going to have to sell the GN no time to finish har up be for show time so now it needs a new home   so pm me whit a price if someone wontes it


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16949336
> *Twin turbo comeing soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET GRAND NATIONAL


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 15 2010, 11:22 AM~16896038
> *I have 2 stop workig on the GN 4 now No parts :angry:  but its all good i guss back to work on the Z28 whan i get off work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE Z28 MUST GO 2 ASKING $50 FOR IT WHIT OUT RIMS


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what it do low i bean away oncemore  got into some mo shit! so i guss ttmf cars going for the low gat at me people im not on no BS just need the money :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The camaro look great


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 11 2010, 11:24 PM~17461092
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pix of the interior/engine/underneith?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

maro looks good bro!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

daaaayyyyuuummmm!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Apr 26 2010, 10:15 AM~17303774
> *THE Z28 MUST GO 2 ASKING $50 FOR IT WHIT OUT RIMS
> *



wtf wit out da feet ,jack ass ,i wish u catch a flat tire going up hill aginst the wind :angry: 

lol builds lookin sweet and the hendge idea is a 10 homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 11 2010, 10:33 PM~17461933
> *wtf wit out da feet ,jack ass ,i wish u catch a flat tire going up hill aginst the wind  :angry:
> 
> lol builds lookin sweet and the hendge idea is a 10 homie
> *


 :biggrin: sup ******


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 12 2010, 02:20 AM~17462313
> *:biggrin: sup ******
> *


chillin


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461394
> *got any more pix of the interior/engine/underneith?
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:35 PM~12696501
> *this must go alllso
> 
> 
> ...


stell 4sell


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

my 2 door :biggrin: needs a new home and a little tlc ask $30.00 obo


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a few things that must go this is a accessory kit. comes whit some cool shit 4 the inside of yo car














just askng for $15.00


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

next is this :biggrin: asking $25.00 and yes i will finish the prostock frame for u


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:angry: dam the only tim i made a lowlow and my old lady fucked it up and this is all i have now. i will try my bast to find some more of the parts but uall know how that go. im asking 4 20.00 and yes the z rack did mack it out alive :biggrin:














andim trying to find all of the d's only have two of tham


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

TTT im looking for a GN kit and some gold d's? would b willing to make a deal :biggrin: whit someone.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 22 2010, 02:50 PM~17857199
> *TTT im looking for a GN kit and some gold d's? would b willing to make  a deal :biggrin: whit someone.
> *


im willing to make a trade for a GN kit and some d's


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 22 2010, 11:51 PM~17863263
> *im willing to make a trade for a GN kit and some d's
> *


 TTMFT  I KNO SOMEONE GAT A GN KIT AND D'S


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

TTMFT come on people this is your one stop speed shop! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 12 2010, 04:28 AM~17461146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that tubular roll cage is gangsta, any more updates


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 26 2010, 12:39 PM~17893307
> *damm that tubular roll cage is gangsta, any more updates
> *


its just laying low 4o right now.but i will be back to it soon


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 20 2010, 12:50 PM~17552428
> *:angry: dam the only tim i made a lowlow and my old lady fucked it up and this is all i have now. i will try my bast to find some more of the parts but uall know how that go. im asking 4 20.00 and yes the z rack did mack it out alive :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got a set of rims i could trade ya for that


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 26 2010, 01:24 PM~17893545
> *i got a set of rims i could trade ya for that
> *


 got to have a car for rims


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt a ***** needs some money


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

theyre the rims that where on ur camaro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 6 2010, 11:10 AM~17972946
> *theyre  the rims that where on ur camaro
> *


what r u talking bout :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think hes saying he has these wheels...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wats good mi nig, were you get ur speakers at?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whan the parts come in i can get back to this one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope your parts get there quick cause I'd like to see you actually finsh one of these. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:54 PM~18114140
> *Hope your parts get there quick cause I'd like to see you actually finsh one of these.  :biggrin:
> *


me to


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice. :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

something fun


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 28 2010, 02:01 PM~18165071
> *something fun
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT OLD CAMARO LOOKS BAD ASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

***** i want them rims off that green camaro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 28 2010, 02:01 PM~18165071
> *something fun
> 
> 
> ...


what u want for that i got a few sets of rims


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 28 2010, 11:34 PM~18171143
> ****** i want them rims off that green camaro
> *


 not in this life time my ***** lol.......




> what u want for that i got a few sets of rims
> [/quote keeping it tell show time :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 28 2010, 04:19 PM~18165288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kit are these wheels from?? i had 2 sets but got rid of them to poncho.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont kno. i got tham from 408models. ask him


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

put in a little work be 4o the i go out :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

some time today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18194474
> *some time today
> 
> 
> ...



lookin' firm homie !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

right on trend this is what im going for.








out of this


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' the Stang bro!! It probably took forever for it to arrive from Don!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice tube work on the cage


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what u got cookin with that monte in the back ground bro :wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jul 31 2010, 06:29 PM~18195559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont kno :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

back to work on the probe


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

had a little time to day :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a little time 2night whit the ford


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

doing a little work to the probe b4o i go out


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You getting down on this, maine. uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn bro always comin out swingin with some tight whips


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Aug 5 2010, 08:48 PM~18241184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im trying :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice mustang


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

tim


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 5 2010, 10:56 PM~18241250
> *damn bro always comin out swingin with some tight whips
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here one that my pops build hope it helps


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just got to do some sand to night


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

bro...ur a bad BAD man! probe looks sweet man!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 7 2010, 06:25 PM~18253918
> *bro...ur a bad BAD man! probe looks sweet man!
> *


i try


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man, but why are you using that intake under the blower??


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 7 2010, 09:05 PM~18254725
> *Looks good man, but why are you using that intake under the blower??
> *


more HP


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttmft stell working on the big boy :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

96% done :biggrin: one bad probe


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

forgot bout the drag chute


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE !!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 14 2010, 10:57 AM~18308120
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE !!!
> *


right on coast


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got car cover :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so thats done with just clear plastic?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 17 2010, 02:32 PM~18334547
> *so thats done with just clear plastic?
> *


nope you just put clear plastic over your model. u will need some kleenex and white glue and h2o. this is what u do bout 70/30 glue & h2o mix. now put the kleenex over your model than put the h20glue mix on the kleenex lat it stay on the model overnight and it will dryrock hard and than u can paint it.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ls400 comeing soon on 28's :biggrin: 








donked out lex no thats hood


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

***** where u buyin ur donor kits like that from/ and ***** u gettin down in this bitch aint u


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 19 2010, 12:45 PM~18353665
> ****** where u buyin ur donor kits like that from/ and ***** u gettin down in this bitch aint u
> *


  hit me up


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

28's comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

no it wont set this high 24's on it now but soon 28's :biggrin: 
















a lil something 4o fun


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 23 2010, 11:02 PM~18389373
> *no it wont set this high 24's on it now but soon 28's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: 
TTMFT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 30 2010, 08:31 PM~18444910
> *:biggrin:
> TTMFT
> 
> ...


Lookin like a WET DREAM !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 07:18 AM~18449040
> *Lookin  like  a  WET DREAM  !
> *


right on mini for the help  and yes it is a wet dream :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 30 2010, 08:31 PM~18444910
> *:biggrin:
> TTMFT
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 07:49 AM~18449182
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> *



i try i try


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lets see it in paint lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 31 2010, 02:45 PM~18452725
> *lets see it in paint lol
> *


by the end of the weekend


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

doing a little work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Take your time bro, no need to rush stuff.

I always mess somethin' up when I rush through a build !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good man.... Glad you came to your senses and didnt jack this ride sky high... The wheels look good on it man....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 2 2010, 03:09 PM~18472285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

stell at it lol... :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Shop back open so if u wont your lowlow to run like a race car com c us asap bean in the buz going on 17yrs now :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

back n the shop but not working on racecars :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

som mo work :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

time to stop play around its all most show time for me and i got 4 cars to get done DAM :angry:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

next


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that lexus looks good bro!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 5 2010, 06:40 PM~18744985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

back in the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 16 2010, 11:21 PM~18830549
> *back in the shop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:..................


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

back in the shop what a lil off road project :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a new wip


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:

































coming soon


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

bean a long time since i bean n the shop so shop back open so if anyone need that good old big block under the hood work get @ me lol.... but this wat we our workn on now a firebird formula drop dop the customer as off today have not said if he wonted a street or show or race so i will be back n the shop whan i can com up what a plan 

















if i n need of references pics than i will just go to the side of the house on take a pic lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn you get down str8 up props!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

body work allmost done 























so uall do it look str8?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a lil mo work :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0...nice 


ben a while


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 27 2011, 11:55 AM~19713223
> *:0...nice
> ben a while
> *


i kno i just bean sitn back so now its time to get back @ it :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just like the new to but its a 91 tho


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just dont kno wat kind of wheels to use any help?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 2 2010, 08:07 PM~18969950
> *back in the shop what a lil off road project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Updates on this?? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 02:05 PM~19723611
> *Updates on this?? :dunno:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


well its way n the back of the shop idk when i will get back to it tho u wont it?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 28 2011, 04:58 PM~19723553
> *just dont kno wat kind of wheels to use any help?
> 
> 
> ...


i'd go with the front ones homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 03:10 PM~19724094
> *i'd go with the front ones homie
> *


we thank alike


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 28 2011, 05:22 PM~19723737
> *well its way n the back of the shop idk when i will get back to it tho u wont it?
> *


Depends on what you're looking for.  I aint got much to trade, and pretty much no cash, but shoot me an idea of what you're looking for and we can go from there.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 09:58 PM~19726933
> *Depends on what you're looking for.  I aint got much to trade, and pretty much no cash, but shoot me an idea of what you're looking for and we can go from there.
> *


u just wont wat u c in that pic if thats so i will lat u get it fo free cuz u will have to get yo own cab


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

SOLD!!  I have a few extra pieces that would fit well on!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Great work on the drop top bro  


And wut kinda engine is in this Stang? Shits HUGE!! :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 27 2011, 01:03 PM~19713275
> *i kno i just bean sitn back so now its time to get back @ it :biggrin:
> *


i need to do the same ....dont think i finished 1 in 2010


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19727338
> *Great work on the drop top bro
> And wut kinda engine is in this Stang? Shits HUGE!!  :0
> 
> ...


it came out of a benz an it may find its wat n the drop top :biggrin: it look like it got turbos dont it :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 28 2011, 10:56 PM~19727491
> *i need to do the same ....dont think i finished 1 in 2010
> *


man after this one i just got one more an im goin back to layn low next w.i.p will be a twin turbo 10.5 car an im goin to keep this one r.i.p gn  miss u so lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

all most Thar


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 1 2011, 08:08 PM~19758981
> *all most Thar
> 
> 
> ...




Uuuuuummm them doors don't open out finder it's in fender silly 





Lol sup ***** man wussup wit ya wagon common fool cum get sum


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 05:20 PM~19759112
> *Uuuuuummm them doors don't open out finder it's in fender silly
> Lol sup ***** man wussup wit ya wagon common fool cum get sum
> *


i ant on that wagon shit.....  wat yo ass bean up to ***** ***** u kno my doors rite :twak:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Got paint :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

coming soon 10.5 twin turbo firebird :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 10 2011, 12:20 AM~19832727
> *coming soon 10.5 twin turbo firebird  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wtf...that insane!! :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 9 2011, 11:20 PM~19832727
> *coming soon 10.5 twin turbo firebird  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that's fucking sick man.. DO THAT SHIT


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ok so im back in the shop to work on this 10.5 car for somone spl 










yes this is a big boy all 762 inch sonnys mountain thunder street stormer just a lil somthing fo the street tho backup whit twin turbos comin soon so phils speed shop is your one stop shop for all your raceing need ppl lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 12 2011, 05:03 PM~19852887
> *ok so im back in the shop to work on this 10.5 car for somone spl
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

cant sleep so im n the shop workin on the big boy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 13 2011, 04:11 AM~19856493
> *cant sleep so im n the shop workin on the big boy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2011, 08:18 AM~19857261
> *
> *



rite on homie im tryn but its a long street i hav to go down tho lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

allmost done whit the intake :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice, I'll be watchin' this one.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 13 2011, 09:57 PM~19862810
> *Nice, I'll be watchin' this one.
> *




thanks C


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 13 2011, 08:24 PM~19861000
> *allmost done whit the intake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 that's so pretty


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 13 2011, 02:11 AM~19856493
> *cant sleep so im n the shop workin on the big boy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THIS HERE FOR MY 70 IMPALA IM WORKING ON LOL....LOOKING NICE HOMIE!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im tryn homies im tryn lol :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

well im gone b up all nite getn high an workn in the shop :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

doors open


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 16 2011, 05:25 PM~19885377
> *well im gone b up all nite getn high an workn in the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 16 2011, 04:25 PM~19885377
> *well im gone b up all nite getn high an workn in the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

the old lady says its bad time


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

well the turbos got to the shop today :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

WICKED


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 16 2011, 05:25 PM~19885377
> *well im gone b up all nite getn high an workn in the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn this nice


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

well im tryn to get the setup right wonder if i ever will tho... lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got turbos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

TTMFT whit paint an new setup

























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 5 2011, 12:51 AM~20018647
> *TTMFT whit paint an new setup
> 
> 
> ...


Badass work. Where is the turbo pipping going?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 10:04 PM~20018770
> *Badass work. Where is the turbo pipping going?
> *


to the icebox than the intake homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got som paint on the setup :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That engine is DOPE man. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 10:39 AM~20027591
> *That engine is DOPE man.  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im tryn homies im tryn :biggrin:  well its back to work on the icebox for the turbos


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

That engine setup is SICK! Great job on the twin turbo system  :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i addet som fans so whan its out on the street kicking som ass it wont run hot lol...
just a lil mo work under the hood than its of to the nside sounds like fun an thanks tunz im tryn homie....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any updates man...im loveing this build


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 13 2011, 07:35 PM~20083658
> *any updates man...im loveing this build
> *



man its just sitn n the shop need to get back to work on it tho have not had time bean workn on my drop top 1/1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good street king!!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That setup is insane! Very nice bro!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

well im back but my pc down but i got som nice comin on 8s lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STREETRACEKING said:


> well im back but my pc down but i got som nice comin on 8s lol


Good to hear you ok homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

well i have not found out wat kind of ride i will b usein the big boys on yet but im stell lookn tho lol....<a href="http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr184/streetraceking/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=08081329.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i482.photobucket.com/albums/rr184/streetraceking/Mobile Uploads/08081329.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that engine is sick man! jus one question, where bouts did you get the turbos?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STREETRACEKING said:


>


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this what i been working on 
<a href="http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr184/streetraceking/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=09141701.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i482.photobucket.com/albums/rr184/streetraceking/Mobile Uploads/09141701.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this wat i been working on


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STREETRACEKING said:


>




BITCH ON POINT!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> BITCH ON POINT!!!


 rite on homie im tryn just dont kno if i sould drop it our just lat it sit as it is but the part is im allmost done whit it allmost tho lol.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STREETRACEKING said:


> rite on homie im tryn just dont kno if i sould drop it our just lat it sit as it is but the part is im allmost done whit it allmost tho lol.......


looks good just like that


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttmftop im back.......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hope your bring pics with you. Cant wait to see what you been up to.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

STREETRACEKING said:


> ttmftop im back.......


:wow: :sprint:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to see you back to buildin homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

STREETRACEKING said:


>


that's awesome.. been wanting to get one of those bodies.. don't see many people rockin them .. it's dope!


----------

